# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  خطا یابی هنگام نصب برنامه

## saeedzx

با عرض سلام ... چند وقتی می شه  من با این مشکل روبه رو هستم 


من یک برنامه نوشتم که با بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس می باشد 

در بعضی قسمت ها از ( DataGrid1 ) استفاده کردم .. 

مشکل : در ویندوز xpو یا در ویندوز 7 بعد از نصب نرم افزار می بایست ویژوال بیسیک 6 را حتما نصب کرد تا شناسایی بشه و یا در بعضی مواقع بانک رو نمی شناسه مخصوصا در ویندوز 7 

می خواستم بدونم می تونیم از چه راهی استفاده کنم ... ممنون دوستان

----------


## m.4.r.m

باید فایل های Run Time ویژوال بیسیک رو نصب کنید بگردی در گوگل پیدا می کنی

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

با Setup Factory يا ساير نرم افزارهاي ستاپ ساز براي برنامت ستاپ درست كن

----------


## saeedzx

درست کردم اما در بعضی از سیستم ها هنوز خطا می ده از Runtime می خوام تست کنم ..

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
فایل MDAC_TYP.EXE هم همراه از آدرس زیر به همراه ستاپ عرضه و در سیستم کاربر نصب کنید:
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\VB98\Wizards\PDWizard\Redist\MDAC_TYP.EXE"

برای اینکه MDAC_TYP بصورت خودکار در سیستم کاربر نصب بشه با سویچ q/ اجرایش کنید، یعنی:



```
MDAC_TYP.EXE /q
```

موفق باشید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
در Setup Factory از منوي Tools گزينه Scan File Dependencies و Scan Visual Basic Project رو بزنيد و فايل exe و فايل vbp رو انتخاب كنيد تا خودش Runtime هاي مورد نياز رو در بسته ستاپ قرار بده

----------

